# two-fer; Cycle Pro Oswego and Lee World



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

Cycle Pro Oswego; approximately when was it made/offered? have not been able to find any information on the company itself other than the BMX company; (same?) pics are before I swapped the stem and handlebars for the bull moose handlebars; and without seat



























Lee World Mountain Sport; only found info that it was apparently an importer who sold mountain bikes from Taiwan? saw a men's version which has same paint job; Suntour XC Sport parts and Sugino VP crank set; from what I could glean, the XC Sport group is apparently 1986; so that puts the bicycle as being approximately 1986 build; pictures are before I tore it down for swapping parts to the Cycle Pro frame


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

The Cyclepro looks 1984/1985ish.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't remember the exact year for the Oswego but it was mid 80's as you assume I believe. There are not enough components left on the bike to identify it! Cycle Pro was a house brand distributed by West Coast Cycle (later absorbed by Derby/Raleigh) who also distributed the Nishiki brand. I worked for them at this time, but the Oswego was a lower end model that did not leave much of an impression on me. However if you look closely at the fork, you will see that it is of better than average construction and pre-unicrown which was still standard at this time before Taiwan started to make everything as cheap as possible. The LeeWorld bike is probably the same vintage but Mr. Lee was mostly interested in bringing stuff in as cheap as he could. Swapping the parts from the Mountain Sport to the Cycle Pro is probably pretty period correct!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

BTW=LeeWorld still exists and still sells the Mountain Sport! Leeworld Company :: Keeping America Cycling since 1972


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

interesting...i only paid $25 for the Cycle Pro frame; maybe I should've gotten the KHS or the Diamondback frames; but the latter was missing its fork; and the earlier was slightly more beat up... 
the Lee World; I paid $30 for the whole thing...turns out the wheels; SUMO wheels were rebranded ARAYAs....which went onto my dad's Bridgestone CB2 while his ARAYAs went onto the Lee World frame, and then onto the Cycle Pro, and currently is under the Schwinn Frontier until I get the Alex rims repaired (4 broken spokes with 4 more showing severe damage on the rear)

EDIT: I haven't paid over $30 for a complete bike or frame so far  maybe I should contact the guy who sold me the Oswego frame, and see if he has other old frames and maybe components for sale....


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Are Sumos really rebranded Arayas? I thought they were just copies. The pair I saw seemed cheaply made in comparison to real Araya rims.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

well that is what I've heard from people on other forums; they do seem to be of same quality as the 80s Arayas from my parents' Bridgestones.... might just be a "lower" end wheel from the same factory for companies; at least they are in better shape than the Arayas I have


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

ish said:


> Are Sumos really rebranded Arayas? I thought they were just copies. The pair I saw seemed cheaply made in comparison to real Araya rims.


Copies


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

I did some research and Sumos used the same casting mold as Araya 7X. So they are the same.

Now I regret sticking a pair out by the curb.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

haha; such is life; so I take it Sumo wheels will look right on the CyclePro instead of the Alex or the Arayas?


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

*necroposting....relevant....Cycle Pro Oswego build finally updated...*

So....I've been rather busy lately with life and searching for jobs.... will be working on the Mountain Goat after I finish this one up..... after doing some measuring and looking it over... it seems the Oswego frame might have been meant for touring rather than MTB'ing? Two bottle mounts, two front fork eyelets per side , full complement of eyelets on rear frame; 460mm chainstay lengths; 21.5" seat tube length; 72 degree-ish angle; relatively long tubes...

Installed cables and V brakes since I only had the V brake levers from the Schwinn Frontier parts bike; (had moved Canti levers to Huffy since the ones on there broke, unsurprisingly) so I put on tires and wheels; using the Arayas from the Mountain Goat; and set it next to the MT1800 junker/parts hauler, seems the BB is dropped compared to the MT1800... still need to get chain tool and then two chains (one for the Mountain Goat, and one for this one), and then I will be looking for a seat from the 80s/90s...

I am aware that most touring bikes have drop bars; but I think I will keep the Bull-Moose bars on it; since the V brake levers most likely won't fit a drop bar set; and I was able to hang a military butt- pack from it without interfering with brakes or cables...

also; on the BB, theres two numbers; one is long, the other made me look up info.... G0386; according to Wiki on Nishiki/West Coast cycles, in the 80s, they went to Giant for frames and such, and using the GMMYY format, this is a Giant made frame, from March 1986? Anyways; pics!

side by side with the MT1800; I'll measure ground clearance of BBs 

alone;

on the rack; yes that's the HUFFY frame behind

rear Rack mount; I will be replacing struts after I sandblast the rack's gray paint off; seems the rack used to be made by Trek; and is very similar if not the same as Bontrager's rack?

on the rack; more views


----------

